# Catesby tunnel, Northamptonshire, Jul13



## The Wombat (Jul 21, 2013)

*King Mongoose and the Wombat bring you… the holy grail of for tunnel explorers, the collosal 2997 yards long Catesby tunnel in Northamptonshire! Turned out to be a day you just couldn’t make up, so read on.

I’ve wanted to see this for ages. With 5 airshafts, and at nearly 3 Kilometers long, this is the fifth longest derelict railway tunnel in the UK, so needed some time to explore. We weren’t even a quarter of the way down when we heard someone shouting at us (in French!?) from the portal. So we made our way back, fearing the worst. Turns out it was 2 other guys who had come to visit the tunnel and shouted down the tunnel not expecting a reply, and were astonished to see some torches coming towards them! They asked if they could join us, and they turned out to be sound, so all 4 of us trekked back in to the tunnel. The 5 airshafts are worth seeing, and I was surprised after all the dry weather we’ve had, that there was still waterfalls cascading down the insides of the shafts. Water vapour in the tunnel reduced visibility somewhat.

Its amazing the things you find in tunnels; King Mongoose found: A camera flash, a lens cover, and a mobile phone, with a music selection KM approved of! (he will try and get in touch with the owner of the mobile). Then on the way back, we got stuck down a country lane briefly, as someone had let a whole heard of cows out the field onto the road, and some of them had fallen in the ditch!

I told you it was an interesting day.

I’ll be brief with the history as its been covered before: Built in 1897, and closed in 1966 was on the great central railway from London to Sheffield. It was built not because of gradient, but because the rich owner of the Catesby estate didn’t want a railway blighting is landscape.

27 feet wide x 25 feet high, Ventilation is provided by five shafts. Four of these are 10 feet in diameter but the northernmost - 1,250 yards from the entrance - is 15 feet wide to provide greater air flow. Plans to use it as part of HS2 have now been shelved. 

Explore with King Mongoose. Oh,… and 2 blokes we found at the portal.*








north portal





from north portal





airshaft





south portal


























catchpit




















Includes the blokes we met at the portal



































an atmospheric shot of the airshaft










half way, is that all?





workmens lunchtime refuge










south portal








​thanks for looking!
comments welcomed


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 21, 2013)

Excellent report Wombat, this really is a massive tunnel. There's so mighty fine shots too, how did you manage to light it so well?


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice to see this again after so long.


----------



## alex76 (Jul 21, 2013)

Only using my phone and pics not loading at the mo but glad you gained access there is loads of bits round that part of northants from really nice old bridges, stations. There was a water tower but i think the farmer pulled it down you could spend days there i got lost as there is so many old lines next hols think i would do a camping trip to hunt down the many railway porn.
Cheers bud when i get to my computer will have a gander at ya pics


----------



## RichPDG (Jul 21, 2013)

Good report mate, What a cracker this one is!


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 21, 2013)

All the goodies you found were mine! Rammestein, Perfect Circle & Tool. I was in here about 3 - 5.30 when stupidly on the way out I forgot where I was and went head first into a culvert pit. Hence the phone by the exit & flash in the parking bay. Having cut my left forefinger and severed a tendon it wouldn't stop bleeding & having no skin on my right knee didn't help - so I exited in a hurry. Amazingly the camera is fine so no real damage done!
After A&E I went back as it got dark thinking this place so remote NO-ONE would have been there...
Wasn't sure the phone would have survived it's dunking but it seems it has!
Anyway instead of a multiple post on the same subject I'll add some pics here




falls by Infraredd, on Flickr




mist ring by Infraredd, on Flickr




pit by Infraredd, on Flickr




shotgun1 by Infraredd, on Flickr




shotgun3 by Infraredd, on Flickr




1st pit by Infraredd, on Flickr




1st skylight by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## King Mongoose (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice shots both The Wombat and Infraredd. I hope the injuries are sorted quickly.
Here's some of my shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2013)

Great photos from all of you.


----------



## Tizzme (Jul 22, 2013)

All great shots,well done, Who would have thought a hole in the ground could be so interesting !


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 22, 2013)

Tizzme said:


> All great shots,well done, Who would have thought a hole in the ground could be so interesting !



A disused tunnel, is a lot lot more than just a hole the in ground Tizzme!.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments, Much appreciated! 

Alex - hope you like my shots.



Black Shuck said:


> Excellent report Wombat, this really is a massive tunnel. There's so mighty fine shots too, how did you manage to light it so well?



Thanks Black Shuck. As you know I've wanted to do this one for ages.  
I've got a powerful bright, but slightly unreliable arsenal of torches, and coupled with a low ISO, tripod, and long exposure I've managed to catch some shots I'm quite pleased with. there was a bit of moisture in the air in there, even after this dry spell, so later shots had a bit of moisture on the lens.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 22, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind comments, Much appreciated!
> 
> Alex - hope you like my shots.
> 
> ...



That's why we like tunnels!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 22, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> All the goodies you found were mine! Rammestein, Perfect Circle & Tool. I was in here about 3 - 5.30 when stupidly on the way out I forgot where I was and went head first into a culvert pit. Hence the phone by the exit & flash in the parking bay. Having cut my left forefinger and severed a tendon it wouldn't stop bleeding & having no skin on my right knee didn't help - so I exited in a hurry. Amazingly the camera is fine so no real damage done!
> After A&E I went back as it got dark thinking this place so remote NO-ONE would have been there...
> Wasn't sure the phone would have survived it's dunking but it seems it has!
> Anyway instead of a multiple post on the same subject I'll add some pics here



Great shots mate.
It was obviously a busy day for Catesby, they may start charging admission!

Really sorry to hear about your day, those pits are deep.
I've PMd you about the bits, and I believe King Mongoose has been in touch as well.


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 22, 2013)

Did you do the bridge over the River Leam?- I tried to get to it but they were doing clay pigeon shooting & the closer I got the louder the bangs and when I started stepping on the bits of clay pigeon i decided to abort & seeif I could access the tunnel......


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2013)

Whoa, just Awesome, awesome shots! You should be really proud of those! 
Great write up too


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 22, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> Did you do the bridge over the River Leam?- I tried to get to it but they were doing clay pigeon shooting & the closer I got the louder the bangs and when I started stepping on the bits of clay pigeon i decided to abort & seeif I could access the tunnel......



Is that the viaduct just to the north of the tunnel? Wanted to see it but ran out of bloody time. Return trip in order!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 22, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Whoa, just Awesome, awesome shots! You should be really proud of those!
> Great write up too



Thankyou, much appreciated!


----------



## exsplorer (Jul 23, 2013)

Great pics . They inspire me to get out there right now Hmmm where should i go ???


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 28, 2013)

exsplorer said:


> Great pics . They inspire me to get out there right now Hmmm where should i go ???



Thanks mate.
There are some derelict tunnels in your area - look forward to your reports!


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 28, 2013)

Great shots guys. Liking the long shadows image especially.


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 31, 2013)

Brilliant stuff from both of you, love anything railway related !


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 31, 2013)

Great report and shots!
Thanks


----------



## g197- (Aug 1, 2013)

This is great. Thanks for the report.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys!
Much appreciated


----------



## MCrosbie (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice report guys! nice to finally see it


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 11, 2013)

MCrosbie said:


> Nice report guys! nice to finally see it



thanks mate.
Very nice to finally see


----------

